# Dependent Visa



## saurabhjj (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I will be moving to dubai with work permit from my employer, I want to take my wife along with me, can anyone please help me in getting a dependent visa for her


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saurabhjj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving to dubai with work permit from my employer, I want to take my wife along with me, can anyone please help me in getting a dependent visa for her


With help I hope you just mean help in guiding you with the procedure and not help in getting the actual visa.
1) Procedure might be different for Dubai and Sharjah - depends on where your visa is from
2) There are minimum salary requirements - please research online or this forum
3) You need the marriage certificate attested in India - you will need to get attestation from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai (for a dubai visa) which will sign only if the UAE embassy signature from the home country (India) is there. UAE embassy will sign only if the Ministry of External Affairs (India) signature is there. Ministry of External Affairs will sign only if there is an attestation from some other department (I forget which one it was). Anyways, check up the website of UAE embassy in India to find out. Alternatively, you can pay some money to agencies here which can get attestations in India (I think it had cost me 700 Dhs to get it done in India + 150 Dhs for the Ministry of Foreign Affirs attestation)
4) then you need to go apply at the DNRD (for Dubai). Fill forms, show your attested labour contract, attested mariiage certificate, photographs, passport, form etc etc.
5) then medical test
6) then the visa gets stamped.
It is not very tough but arranging the paperwork takes time. The cost for the visa (not including attestation) could be around 2000 Dhs including all fees.

PS: talk to your company PRO. They are much better informed


----------



## saurabhjj (May 9, 2011)

Hi rsinner..... 

if you know some one in India, who can help me get the visa, it would be great





rsinner said:


> With help I hope you just mean help in guiding you with the procedure and not help in getting the actual visa.
> 1) Procedure might be different for Dubai and Sharjah - depends on where your visa is from
> 2) There are minimum salary requirements - please research online or this forum
> 3) You need the marriage certificate attested in India - you will need to get attestation from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai (for a dubai visa) which will sign only if the UAE embassy signature from the home country (India) is there. UAE embassy will sign only if the Ministry of External Affairs (India) signature is there. Ministry of External Affairs will sign only if there is an attestation from some other department (I forget which one it was). Anyways, check up the website of UAE embassy in India to find out. Alternatively, you can pay some money to agencies here which can get attestations in India (I think it had cost me 700 Dhs to get it done in India + 150 Dhs for the Ministry of Foreign Affirs attestation)
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saurabhjj said:


> Hi rsinner.....
> 
> if you know some one in India, who can help me get the visa, it would be great


I don't know any agents. To be honest if you have a UAE visa and have the required salary, it is much better (and cheaper) to do it yourself. even in case you do not have the required salary, I know that you can get the wife's visa - you need to have contacts in the UAE.

The only "agent" I can help you with is the contact person who got the marriage ceryificate attested for us in India.


----------



## saurabhjj (May 9, 2011)

Hi rsinner, 

please let me know the contact details of the guy who helped you get your marriage certificate attested in India



rsinner said:


> I don't know any agents. To be honest if you have a UAE visa and have the required salary, it is much better (and cheaper) to do it yourself. even in case you do not have the required salary, I know that you can get the wife's visa - you need to have contacts in the UAE.
> 
> The only "agent" I can help you with is the contact person who got the marriage ceryificate attested for us in India.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr. Bhatia. Royal Rose Document Clearing Service – Karama opposite Sunrise Supermarket. 04-3367604
Can't find the mobile number right now.


----------



## saurabhjj (May 9, 2011)

Does Mr Bhatia stay in chennai



rsinner said:


> Mr. Bhatia. Royal Rose Document Clearing Service – Karama opposite Sunrise Supermarket. 04-3367604
> Can't find the mobile number right now.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

I would like your opinion about the following salary package.We will be two,no kids.It is about a company
based in Dubai.

*Basic:9607aed
*General allowance:9607aed 
Total: 19214aed

Benefits:
*22working days
*one yearly return ticket for self,spouse and children
*medical insurance for self,spouse and children
*No accommodation is provided. However, they offer to me entitles for the following rent assistance (if i wish to avail) apart from the salary package:

Ceiling of Rent Amount: AED 60,000/- p.a.
Annual Deduction Amount from salary : AED 48,000/- (Monthly AED 4,000/-).
Any amount above AED 48,000/- (but until the ceiling amount of AED 60,000/-, that is max AED 12,000/-) shall be borne by the company.

================================================================
Do you believe 19214 would be enough for us to pay the rent, the house bills,food,transport,etc ??.

Are we going to struggle or having a normal life doing some savings as well?.

Thank you


----------



## amitgoyalamit (May 27, 2012)

dimkatsar said:


> I would like your opinion about the following salary package.We will be two,no kids.It is about a company
> based in Dubai.
> 
> *Basic:9607aed
> ...


You will be able to live a very normal life but not the dubai life style


----------

